# Internet connection issues



## Bimley (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all
Been having all sorts of issues, so may take a little while to explain. Please bear with me!

Live in the UK and got an internet connection through Virgin some 2 years ago, using their freebie D-Link 2640R router. Lived with it ever since, although intermittently it would slow to a crawl and drop out for a minute or two, before coming back up at full speed. My housemate, in whose name the account is, complained about this plenty but is pretty useless at it and we didn't get far. One suggestion was to switch our router.

So I did this, buying a TP-Link W8961ND modem/router. Didn't help at all, except for a vague sense I got that the internet wasn't spending as long 'down' as previously when it did drop. 

And now today my housemate and I are both connected and suffering these intermittent drops, which become more and more frequent, until finally the internet cuts out and won't return. Now I cannot get the TP-Link router to connect to the internet at all. However, switching back over to the original D-Link router now the internet DOES work, but still only intermittently. As I've been writing this it's dropped out for a couple of moments twice!

So I have two questions really. Firstly does anyone have any ideas on our over-arching problem of intermittent drop outs, and secondly any thoughts on why the TP-Link router suddenly won't connect? I spent good money on the damn thing hoping it'd improve matters! :smile:

To give some further details- I connect wirelessly while my housemate has a wired connection. This is the outcome of ipconfig /all when I couldn't connect with the TP-Link:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Grace>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jim
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-39-24-A9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ddf:f72c:2dd:35dd%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 April 2012 00:10:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 April 2012 00:10:27
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001715
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-C3-91-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3FB84439-70A1-44B9-B0D4-9792505D6
E53}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

And this is from the diagnostics screen of the TP-Link:


>> Testing Ethernet LAN connection ...*PASS*​

>> Testing ADSL Synchronization .*PASS*​

>> Testing ATM OAM segment ping ...*FAIL*​

>> Testing ATM OAM end to end ping ...*FAIL*​

>> Testing ATM OAM F4 segment ping ...*FAIL*​

>> Testing ATM OAM F4 end to end ping ...*FAIL*​

>> Ping Primary Domain Name Server .*SKIPPED*​

>> Ping Yahoo! ...*FAIL*​



While this is the ipcofig/ all of the D-Link when its connection is working:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Grace>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jim
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-39-24-A9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ddf:f72c:2dd:35dd%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 April 2012 00:18:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 April 2012 00:26:11
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001715
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-C3-91-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3862:3576:3f57:fefd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3862:3576:3f57:fefd%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3FB84439-70A1-44B9-B0D4-9792505D6
E53}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.2%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

I'll stop now. Hope I haven't spammed your eyes too much!

Many thanks
-Bim


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this both a wired and wireless connection issue?

Router has the latest firmware?

From your wireless computer please provide a Xirrus snap shot and post it here. See this Sticky for the guide.


----------



## Bimley (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi 2xG, thanks for the prompt response. We both a wired and wireless connection, yes. I connect wirelessly through my laptop. The dropouts happen periodically, however they seem to happen whenever I turn on the laptop for the first time. My housemate's PC is always on, so difficult to tell if the same happens for the wired connection. 

The router has the latest firmware and I've attached a screenshot of Xirrus. You may notice on the graph the line is out of view at the start, this is when the internet connection was dead. As it came into view the connection was renewed. Not sure if that's relevant!

Thanks again for your help!:smile:

-Bim


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the Xirrus snap shot.

Please change your wireless channel to 6 from the router setting. This will require you to log on to your router's setting. Do you have the router's logon?


----------



## Bimley (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I switched to channel 6 today but the problem persists. Keeping an eye on Xirrus, the cuts seem to correspond with changes on the RSSI graph. Although the connection doesn't necessarily drop every time the graph changes, if you see what I mean. I've attached another screenshot to demonstrate.

Do you have any other suggestions please? Once again, thanks for your assistance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Download the latest driver for your Wi-Fi adapter then follow this tutorial on how to manually install the new driver.

Refreshing your wireless networks might help. Remove all wireless profiles then add to the SSID that you wish to use.
Removing an existing wireless "profile"


----------



## Bimley (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi

According to compaq.com I already have the latest driver. I've tried deleting the old networks and reconnecting to mine, but alas the problem persists. I'm starting to think I'm cursed!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may also try changing the wireless mode, usually it's set to a Mixed Mode, change it to B/G or G, see if makes any difference.


----------



## Bimley (Apr 7, 2012)

Still no good unfortunately. :sad:

We'll certainly be changing from Virgin to another provider when we can to see if that works any better. For the moment we're stuck in this contract though, trying to get it cancelled will probably be more hassle than dealing with it!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try to reset the router back to factory default setting and reconfigure everything from scratch. You may backup the current setting or do print screens of the important settings, but best to start fresh.


----------



## Bimley (Apr 7, 2012)

The problem persists unfortunately. Strangley, and i don't know if perhaps I'm imagining this, the cut outs seem to occur more frequently when I go on certain websites, such as facebook and Girl Genius. 

Does this make any sense or am I talking about something that's impossible?


----------

